# Upload Pictures



## Hexhead (Jul 2, 2013)

I should know this by now but how do I unload picture. I've tried to find the info myself without success

Thanks


----------



## butchf18a (Jul 2, 2013)

At bottom of reply form select "go advance", new window opens. At bottom is section "other options", select "manage attachments". Locate your pictures and upload


----------

